# OLIGHT user group



## AbbyY (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello flashaholics!

I think Olight users deserve their own thread. There are a lot of Olight flashlights covering all type of activities: indoor/outdoor, search&rescue, EDC, tactical, hunting...

I would like to populate this thread with our Olight "fleet", pictures, stories, questions, news etc.

My favorite Olight EDC is S10 L2, for outdoor long range distances I use SR95 (and sometimes SR95S UT), for S&R X6 Marauder or SR96 and for all in one activities the new R40 Seeker. I3S EOS is my key-chain flashlight.

My Olight fleet:

- X6 Marauder
- SR95S UT Intimidator
- SR95 Intimidator
- SR96 Intimidator
- M3X Triton
- R40 Seeker (new)
- M22 Warrior
- M21X Warrior
- M18 Maverik
- S20 L2 Baton
- ST25 Baton (new)
- S15 Baton
- S15 Ti Baton
- M10 Maverik
- S10 L2 Baton
- I3S EOS black
- I3S EOS red (not in picture because of my wife key-chain)


----------



## kj2 (Apr 9, 2014)

Great collection Abby 

What I have:
- S10 L2
- S15 L2 (2x)
- S20 L2
- i2
- M22
- SR51
- SR95UT

And I'm picking up a ST25, coming Friday for a review


----------



## AbbyY (Apr 9, 2014)

Great collection too kj2 :twothumbs

I am waiting for your ST25 review! My first impression is that ST25 has a narrower spill and hotspot than S15, meaning is a better thrower. At the same time my ST25 sample tint seems to be a little cooler than S15 regular (S15 Ti is neutral/yellowish).

Dimension comparison:

ST25, S15 Ti (extender), S15 (extender), S20, S10


----------



## shelm (Apr 9, 2014)

Olight P20
Olight A3T


----------



## ven (Apr 9, 2014)

WoW AbbyY awesome collection:twothumbs,i am no where near being even close but i do like olight brand a lot but only have 3
m20vn with nichia 219
tint







Really solid well made light is the m20,love it

,olight i3s



Key chain removed as useless




and an eos in gold for the boss




So a meagre collection :mecry:


But in time more will be added,sr52 is in the buying line,sr51 can be had quite cheap now too...........

Will see further down the line:twothumbs


----------



## AbbyY (Apr 9, 2014)

Beautiful tint ven :twothumbs

I wish Olight using Nichia 219 for flashlights, especially for EDC like S series. IMO a perfect EDC would have a good flood and neutral/daylight tint. S series are good flooders but have to be a little bit warmer. At least as S15 Ti tint but not so yellowish. I think Nichia 219, XM-L2 T6 or S6 bins would be a good choice. Think about cooking a barbeque in the night and using a cool white tint. Damn, I don't like bloody steak neither burned one


----------



## Ryp (Apr 9, 2014)

Olight M22


----------



## Dr.444 (Apr 10, 2014)

Whooooooooooah , NicE collection right there  , lots of $$ 

May i ask about the Olight ST25 Baton ? ,, is it good ? how do you like is so far ? :naughty:

Thanks


----------



## bgm307 (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow, *AbbyY* . Impressive collection. I wish you would do a mini review of the R40 Seeker. No one seems to have done one yet. What is beam like? Does it step down? I want one but really would like to know more before i buy. I have i1EOS, i3s EOS, S10, S20, M3X Triton.


----------



## Charles L. (Apr 10, 2014)

AbbyY, nice collection! You seem to have fair number of Olights and Zebralights…. any other collections? 

My only Olight is an S20-L2, but that S15 Ti is calling my name.


----------



## AbbyY (Apr 10, 2014)

@Dr.444 - I like ST25 because its driver seems to be more efficient than S15. I mean ST25 has a better autonomy than S15 (for ST25, Olight tested runtime using 2XAA NiMH 1.900mAh). But I don't like a few aspects:
- ST25 is longer and heavier than S15 and can't be used as a 1XAA;
- I find the tail switch useless, but is my personal opinion. I think there are users who like tactical flashlights and the tail switch would be a pro for them. In fact, I consider ST25 is a "tactical" sister of S15 like M18 Maverik for S20 and M10 Maverik for S10;
- In this category I prefer floody flashlights but ST25 is more throwy than floody compared with S15: ST25 has a narrower hotspot and fill than S15. Again I can say ST25 is a kind of M18 and M10;
- Moonlight mode of ST25 (1 lumen) is brighter than S15 (0.5 lumen).

@bgm307 - S40 has almost the same beam pattern as M22 Warrior, a tactical. For my eyes, spill is the same as M22 and the hotspot is slightly larger. But thanks to 26650 battery (4.000mAh), R40 has a great autonomy. It's my all in one favorite flashlight. I don't know anything about stepdown because I haven't a luxmeter. If the stepdown hits, my eyes can't notice. If you can afford, buy R40. It could be a lovely partner for your activities.

@Charles L. - I have 6 Fenix, 5 Armytek (6 soon, Wizzard high CRI is on the way), 3 Eagletac, 2 Nitecore and 2 Niwalker


----------



## AbbyY (Apr 10, 2014)

Today I've bought one 14500 and one RCR123A. Olight starts to sell new rechargeable Lithium-Ion batteries: 18650 (2.600 and 3.400mAh), 14500, RCR123A and 26650 (Olight branded)


----------



## bgm307 (Apr 11, 2014)

AbbyY said:


> @bgm307 - S40 has almost the same beam pattern as M22 Warrior, a tactical. For my eyes, spill is the same as M22 and the hotspot is slightly larger. But thanks to 26650 battery (4.000mAh), R40 has a great autonomy. It's my all in one favorite flashlight. I don't know anything about stepdown because I haven't a luxmeter. If the stepdown hits, my eyes can't notice. If you can afford, buy R40. It could be a lovely partner for your activities.
> 
> Thanks AbbyY. You talked me into it. Got mine (R40 Seeker) a couple of hours ago. It's a nice light. You were pretty much spot on in your description. Can't wait until dark. ;-)


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 11, 2014)

Just ordered myself a M22 Warrior off other people's recommendations for a pocket thrower! Awaiting delivery!


----------



## wedlpine (Apr 11, 2014)

Here is my modest collection.

Olight i1 EOS SS
Olight i3s
Olight I6
Olight M10 - XM-L2
Olight M3X - XM-L2
Olight S10 - XM-L
Olight S10 - XM-L2
Olight S10 Ti - XM-L
Olight S15
Olight S15 Ti
Olight S20 - XM-L
Olight S20 - XM-L2
Olight S35
Olight S65
Olight S80
Olight SR50
Olight SR51
Olight SR51vn - XP-G2
Olight SR92
Olight SR95
Olight SR95S UT
Olight SR96


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 11, 2014)

Awesome Olight collections! (Ps: Not a single incandescent among them...Hee Hee/LoL...another thread...another time...)


----------



## UberFlashlights (Apr 12, 2014)

Going to pick up my Olight ST25 Baton in a few minutes. Yay


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have now officially join the Olight family! Just received my Olight Warrior m22 950lm light! Love it! Definitely brighter than my Nitecore Pioneer ea 4a at 860Lm! Both are go lights! But the taclight style, and better on/off button is a plus!


----------



## AbbyY (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratz groutboy_1! M22 is one of the best tactical flashlights.

Wedelpine, you have a lot! You are modest, not your collection :twothumbs


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Love that Olight M22 Warrior! Shiny Bezel! Bright Light!


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 13, 2014)

Olight I3s in black.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Got the ST25 since Friday and so far I'm liking it 
It has a lot of resemblance with the S15, but of course has more output and the switch at the back is there. 
At the moment, it's laying in the freezer at -18C


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 13, 2014)

i3s in blue and I don't even bother with li-ions, it works that well on Eneloops.

Chris


----------



## blackFFM (Apr 13, 2014)

AbbyY said:


> Today I've bought one 14500 and one RCR123A. Olight starts to sell new rechargeable Lithium-Ion batteries: 18650 (2.600 and 3.400mAh), 14500, RCR123A and 26650 (Olight branded)




I really like the looks of these batteries. Where did you order it?


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 13, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> i3s in blue and I don't even bother with li-ions, it works that well on Eneloops.
> 
> Chris




I agree 100%! :thumbsup: Same here.


----------



## zs&tas (Apr 13, 2014)

Not many lights but they all do a job :-
M20s G2
M22
M20 Olive XRE. now holds a Sportac triple G2.


----------



## välineurheilija (Apr 13, 2014)

I only have three at the time.
-i3
-i1
-s20
but im planning to get the sr51 soon


----------



## kj2 (Apr 13, 2014)

välineurheilija said:


> but im planning to get the sr51 soon


The SR52 is just around the corner  so you might want to wait a little bit longer.


----------



## välineurheilija (Apr 13, 2014)

kj2 said:


> The SR52 is just around the corner  so you might want to wait a little bit longer.


Possibly but im planning to get a good deal and i dont really need the newest and brightest


----------



## AbbyY (Apr 13, 2014)

blackFFM said:


> I really like the looks of these batteries. Where did you order it?



From my local Olight dealer here, in Romania. As I know, the new batteries and chargers are available for all dealers.


----------



## zs&tas (Apr 14, 2014)

välineurheilija said:


> Possibly but im planning to get a good deal and i dont really need the newest and brightest



there was a 51 on e b*y from a seller very cheap for me, not sure how it would work out for you. member hopezone .


----------



## välineurheilija (Apr 14, 2014)

zs&tas said:


> there was a 51 on e b*y from a seller very cheap for me, not sure how it would work out for you. member hopezone .


Thanks for the tip but it seems i can get a discount from a local "industrialitems" store and it goes to the same amount with tax and customs so id rather go to the shop and pay with cashmoney


----------



## zs&tas (Apr 14, 2014)

välineurheilija said:


> Thanks for the tip but it seems i can get a discount from a local "industrialitems" store and it goes to the same amount with tax and customs so id rather go to the shop and pay with cashmoney



no worries mate. i have not had to pay customs on anything yet  good luck.


----------



## Rhinny2012 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello. New to the forum and to this whole flashlight world. I got into this simply because I was sick of having every cheap flashlight I own end up dead or useless just when I need it. After a ton of research, I couldn't decide between an S20 L2 and a Fenix PD32 G2 so I got both figuring I'd keep them in different locations. I must say that the Olight impresses me more and I happen to love the single button operation (the rear button is what I hate most about the Fenix). So I have a few questions for you experienced Olight users:
1) Is there a difference in output between CR123As and 18650 or is it just run time that varies? I thought I read that the CR123A may be a little brighter especially on the low settings. True?
2) Regarding the 18650, I see some that are only 68mm long (EagleTac) and some that get up to 70mm long (Nitecore). Obviously the EagleTac will work because the 123A sleeve that came with the light is exactly 68. But will the 70mm Nitecore be too long?
3) I guess mine is a fairly new one because it has the smooth reflector. I did notice that the tint changes drastically if you shine it _along_ a wall as opposed to _at_ a wall. Is this normal?

Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 15, 2014)

Rhinny2012 said:


> 1) Is there a difference in output between CR123As and 18650 or is it just run time that varies? I thought I read that the CR123A may be a little brighter especially on the low settings. True?
> 2) Regarding the 18650, I see some that are only 68mm long (EagleTac) and some that get up to 70mm long (Nitecore). Obviously the EagleTac will work because the 123A sleeve that came with the light is exactly 68. But will the 70mm Nitecore be too long?
> 3) I guess mine is a fairly new one because it has the smooth reflector. I did notice that the tint changes drastically if you shine it _along_ a wall as opposed to _at_ a wall. Is this normal?


1. Output can be the same on (R)CR123 or 18650 lights but most of the times a 18650 light has more output. If output is the same, and type and brand also then yes, it gives you a longer runtime.
2. A 18650 will not fit a CR123-sleeve. This sleeve is provided because CR123 batteries have a smaller diameter. Without the sleeve they could rattle inside the battery-tube.
3. Tint will be the same but it looks different to your eyes. Got the same with the Olight ST25 I'm currently reviewing. Close range on a white wall it's green, but further out it looks white.


----------



## Rhinny2012 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. Regarding item #2, I know that the 18650 will not go in the sleeve, but I used the sleeve as a length comparison. Since the sleeve is 68mm long, there is no doubt that a 68mm 18650 will be fine lengthwise. But
I wanted to know if the 70mm Nitecore will also be alright lengthwise or if it's too long (without the sleeve, obviously).
Your answer to item #3 seems to be the opposite of what I'm seeing. The closer and more perpendicular I get to the wall, the whiter it gets. As I back up or shine it along the wall, it gets greener - almost looks like an incandescent bulb as opposed to an LED. The Fenix is definitely whiter and a little cooler and seems to keep it's tint regardless of the distance.

So is anyone using either the 2600mah or the 3100mah Nitecore 18650 in an S20-L2 and does it fit OK?

Thanks.


----------



## välineurheilija (Apr 18, 2014)

I bought the S80 and SR51 but the SR51 broke on me the third time i turned it on>NOTHING so i tried to unlock it nothing happened i checked the Keeppower 2600 batteries with a multimeter>4,17volts and i tried them in my Nitecore mt40 worked just fine.
Not happy at all!
I am taking it back after easter and getting a replacement.
I have been lucky in the past because i have bought about 50-60 lights and would you believe this the first one with a manufacturing defect.
This does not turn me off of Olight brand at all BTW


----------



## ncvarmint (Apr 18, 2014)

Check the battery carrier
when I bought my first one it was like that and if I played with the battery carrier it would work. Sent it back and a year later got another one and it works fine but if you tap it in the palm of your hand it will shut off as I think the springs in the batt carrier need to be longer


----------



## välineurheilija (Apr 18, 2014)

ncvarmint said:


> Check the battery carrier
> when I bought my first one it was like that and if I played with the battery carrier it would work. Sent it back and a year later got another one and it works fine but if you tap it in the palm of your hand it will shut off as I think the springs in the batt carrier need to be longer


I actually checked the carrier visually and did not see anything out of the ordinary and the springs seemed to be quite tight when inserting the cells.
Still that could be the problem but whatever i do i dont get it to turn on anymore


----------



## välineurheilija (Apr 18, 2014)

I measured the carrier and found no problems it read 8,33 whatever i did to it so probably the switch or the driver is kaputt


----------



## purplewg (Apr 22, 2014)

Just got my first Olight. M20-X


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 27, 2014)

So far, I do like my Olight M22 Warrior, but Unfortunately I do find it too floody....Like all the other XML-u2, T6, etc...Series of LED lights...Originally, I though it would have a tighter long throw...It is more like the Klarus Xt11.... I mean it does throw a incredibly good distance, but by brute strength of lumen output...Not a tight, but balanced hot spot...It has a wonderful warm bright tint though. ...Maybe I was looking at the wrong M series Olight...What version of Military series, in a pocket taclight gives the best balance of throw vs spill vs lumen output? (Something between the Armytek predator, or Fenix Tk15 s2..?) What M model would give me what I seek!? M20?


----------



## zs&tas (Apr 27, 2014)

groutboy_1 said:


> So far, I do like my Olight M22 Warrior, but Unfortunately I do find it too floody....Like all the other XML-u2, T6, etc...Series of LED lights...Originally, I though it would have a tighter long throw...It is more like the Klarus Xt11.... I mean it does throw a incredibly good distance, but by brute strength of lumen output...Not a tight, but balanced hot spot...It has a wonderful warm bright tint though. ...Maybe I was looking at the wrong M series Olight...What version of Military series, in a pocket taclight gives the best balance of throw vs spill vs lumen output? (Something between the Armytek predator, or Fenix Tk15 s2..?) What M model would give me what I seek!? M20?



Hey, if you look at selfbuilts reviews you can compare all the throw measurements from light to light, however for its size the olight M22 does throw dam well, and throws so much further than a Klarus XT11, I would maybe question what batteries you are using and wondering if you are getting full power ? 
The M22 is also prob joint top with other XM L2 lights of the same size for throw. the only real gain you will get is from buying a Armytek Predator ~ the most throwy light for its size.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Don't get me wrong. I love the warrior, I was just a little disappointed that like most of these newer XML Led variations. The beams tend to turn floody at 25+yards. The output is great but I wish they were more overall balanced in the throw/spill/output department. If the little Maglite xl50 139lm light was much brighter, and had a little more spill...it would be great...Has a very good laser like beam for standard store fare...Maybe, I may pick up a std. Predator xpg2 in the future and see if it's what I'm looking for... or maybe, take a chance on the tk15S2.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Though I did notice in a review of the newest Eagletac taclight at 1100lm... that it had a tight hotspot...Though some people seam to have customer service gripes...


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 30, 2014)

This.thread has become quiet!? I LIKE Olight?


----------



## ven (Apr 30, 2014)

groutboy_1 said:


> This.thread has become quiet!? I LIKE Olight?




Not as much as AbbyY:nana:


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 30, 2014)

I didn't mean to change the subject early on in the thread. Is there an Olight that would fill the bill for my non-XML floody needs...Oh, I like Olight! [@ Ven, need art photographs of Olights with rare beautiful Flora... Artsy title: "Olights in Spring!" ]


----------



## ven (Apr 30, 2014)

:laughing: when i get time ,she already thinks i am mental,dont want her to be convinved


----------



## zs&tas (Apr 30, 2014)

ven said:


> :laughing: when i get time ,she already thinks i am mental,dont want her to be convinved



she knows mate. she knows :shakehead

if we are talking nice photos does anyone have a olive M20, i do. its gorgeous. i bet its very photogenic.


----------



## ven (Apr 30, 2014)

zs&tas said:


> she knows mate. she knows :shakehead
> 
> if we are talking nice photos does anyone have a olive M20, i do. its gorgeous. i bet its very photogenic.



Yeh true 

M20 olive ......nah look terrible unless proved otherwise..........there was no intentional hint in there ....honest


----------



## zs&tas (Apr 30, 2014)

i will get more 'nice' photos when i can, also i have a basic camera on the go at the moment. the shot is lit up with a xml t6.


----------



## zs&tas (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Is the M20-21X supposed to have a balanced beam? I thought the Orignal (Non-modded. ) lights had a lot of throw with decent side spill...?


----------



## groutboy_1 (May 1, 2014)

I Love Olight!? Anyone!?


----------



## Lord Muzzy (May 1, 2014)

I recently received my Olight R40 Seeker and love it, its an awesome light!
My only problem... No pouch.. Boo!! :thumbsdow Why don't they come with one??!


----------



## hivoltage (May 1, 2014)

Agreed, really nice light, a pouch would have been a nice addition.


Lord Muzzy said:


> I recently received my Olight R40 Seeker and love it, its an awesome light!
> My only problem... No pouch.. Boo!! :thumbsdow Why don't they come with one??!


----------



## ven (May 2, 2014)

zs&tas said:


> i will get more 'nice' photos when i can, also i have a basic camera on the go at the moment. the shot is lit up with a xml t6.




No i am not jealous,nope not at all..............

I dont want one................I NEED ONE:twothumbs love it

I dont have many olights to compare,but the m20 is a superb light,great size,solid feel,up there with the best and some imho for the money.
Did not know you could get different light tints :laughing:

And the m20 holster is excellent too,one of the better ones supplied by manufacturers imo compared to others(that do supply)


----------



## välineurheilija (May 2, 2014)

ven said:


> No i am not jealous,nope not at all..............
> 
> I dont want one................I NEED ONE:twothumbs love it
> 
> ...


Have you seen the shiny TI M20?
Now if i just could remember did i see it on the forum or youtube :thinking:
Oh here is one what a beauty!http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Beamshot-OLight-M20-(Ti)-M30-RRT-2-TK11-TK40


----------



## ven (May 3, 2014)

välineurheilija said:


> Have you seen the shiny TI M20?
> Now if i just could remember did i see it on the forum or youtube :thinking:
> Oh here is one what a beauty!http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Beamshot-OLight-M20-(Ti)-M30-RRT-2-TK11-TK40




No i had not..............OMG that is a light of beauty,that is something else,thanks for link

rarer than rocking horse *beep* with hens teeth in i guess:sigh:


----------



## G.Brooks (May 3, 2014)

I also bought Olight M22 and I'm very happy about it. Nice upgrade from my old Fenix E20. 
When i see total destruction test of it,I'm even more impressed. Not that we need to torture it like that,but it gives me some sense of security and trust in it. 

Only minus, well ,as above mentioned,I would like to be more throw focused and less floody, but not so important issue to me.


----------



## groutboy_1 (May 4, 2014)

Same here..It has a wide, but super bright beam...Almost like the Klarus XT11... I thought it would have a more precise beam instead of just Brute force Lumens provided by an XML Led....But, like I said....I love Olight....Still a good tac little with just a bit of quibbles....


----------



## zs&tas (May 5, 2014)

ven said:


> No i had not..............OMG that is a light of beauty,that is something else,thanks for link
> 
> rarer than rocking horse *beep* with hens teeth in i guess:sigh:




yeah really want one of them ! a few hundred were made, i was offered one but a lot of money for what i had at the time :-(
put a WTB on the CPFmarketplace ?


----------



## välineurheilija (May 5, 2014)

zs&tas said:


> yeah really want one of them ! a few hundred were made, i was offered one but a lot of money for what i had at the time :-(
> put a WTB on the CPFmarketplace ?


I think 500 were made.


----------



## ven (May 5, 2014)

zs&tas said:


> yeah really want one of them ! a few hundred were made, i was offered one but a lot of money for what i had at the time :-(
> put a WTB on the CPFmarketplace ?



Right now as much as desirable as it is i dont have the desire to pay a hefty premium being honest,i would rather spend towards a gizmo which would be easier to edc and therefore feel i would get value for money.

That said if someone offered me one for $50 i may be swayed :laughing:


----------



## välineurheilija (May 5, 2014)

There is one in this video i found.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R9XCcxqzf4


----------



## zs&tas (May 6, 2014)

ven said:


> Right now as much as desirable as it is i dont have the desire to pay a hefty premium being honest,i would rather spend towards a gizmo which would be easier to edc and therefore feel i would get value for money.
> 
> That said if someone offered me one for $50 i may be swayed :laughing:



then sell it to me and make money


----------



## ven (May 6, 2014)

:laughing:


----------



## välineurheilija (May 9, 2014)

välineurheilija said:


> I bought the S80 and SR51 but the SR51 broke on me the third time i turned it on>NOTHING so i tried to unlock it nothing happened i checked the Keeppower 2600 batteries with a multimeter>4,17volts and i tried them in my Nitecore mt40 worked just fine.
> Not happy at all!
> I am taking it back after easter and getting a replacement.
> I have been lucky in the past because i have bought about 50-60 lights and would you believe this the first one with a manufacturing defect.
> This does not turn me off of Olight brand at all BTW



Update:
I got a brand new SR51 from the importer and this one works fine so far


----------



## zs&tas (May 14, 2014)




----------



## ven (May 14, 2014)

Great pic


----------



## kj2 (May 14, 2014)

Looks good that grey color.


----------



## zs&tas (May 14, 2014)

thanks guys, its not too bad on the crappy camera. I love the colour def green but really light, nice change from the dark greens - jetbeam, surefire, and stuff.


----------



## Richwouldnt (May 17, 2014)

I have about 8 or so Olight lights starting with three of the early Infiniums as well as an M21, M30, M31, S10 Baton and SR90. I like Ti lights so just ordered the S15 Baton Polished Ti with Extender Tube Special Edition version. Looks like a nice light and the Olight S series are some of the few lights with forward side switches which I prefer. Anyone know how many of the special edition lights are being made with the extender tunes? 

For other than weapons mounting I have never been able to see the point of tail cap mounted flashlight operating switches though for a while they were almost universal on high performance LED lights. 

Anyone know if the S15 with extender can safely use a pair of 14500 batteries?

Edited to remove links added by someone, apparently with moderator privileges, to my post. I follow the rules and do not normally include links in my posts.


----------



## zs&tas (Jun 4, 2014)

Added M20s L2 and red I3s.


----------



## zs&tas (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Bruno28 (Jun 9, 2014)

I have a S10 baton, and i love the size and the amount of light it throws

Just got a SR52 on ebay for $89 as i won a bid 
Thinking of a R40 seeker now  need to stop spending


----------



## zs&tas (Jun 9, 2014)

Bruno28 said:


> Just got a SR52 on ebay for $89 as i won a bid



looking forward to hearing about this


----------



## Bruno28 (Jun 10, 2014)

zs&tas said:


> looking forward to hearing about this


I'm curious about it too! no review at all on here!


----------



## FlashLion (Jun 10, 2014)

It's an awesome light! Compact size and great throwing. You will like it,for sure.:twothumbs

Edit: Full review-http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...3x18650-XM-L2-1200Lm-Built-In-Charger)-REVIEW


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2014)

FlashLion said:


> It's an awesome light! Compact size and great throwing. You will like it,for sure.:twothumbs



To bad Olight didn't use the same button as on the SR Mini.


----------



## zs&tas (Jun 10, 2014)

thank you for the pictures, sure is a good looking light !


----------



## Bruno28 (Jun 11, 2014)

Just got another Olight, a R40 now  let the waiting beginning on shipping


----------



## zs&tas (Jun 11, 2014)

Bruno28 said:


> Just got another plight, and R40 now  let the waiting beginning on shipping



haha waiting is horrible aint it ?


----------



## ven (Jun 18, 2014)

miniVN at around 3400lm














sr52vn soon


----------



## zs&tas (Jun 19, 2014)

that sure is mini ! next to the M20. i like that bezel too, what did vihn do ?


----------



## ven (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi there zs&tas,

Current bump from 2.8A per LED to 3.6A per LED on Turbo
Estimated Stock 3000 LED Lumen bump to 3450 LED Lumen 
Excellent floody beam ideal for general illumination 
Excellent price 
Easy user interface 
Very easy to pocket VS MM15vn 
Safe hold down for turbo operation 
First price shipped USA. Second price shipped international. 

​http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?385627-WTS-MiniVN-Excellent-Budget-Flooder

Its coming with me to the caravan for the weekend(well 1 night or 2 as not been for 18 months...............i see green :laughing: )

So with some luck i will give it some testing out,i like the compactness and what it puts out (around 3400lm). So will see how it is in the fields/beach .......

Only down side is the lowest is 400lm iirc(measured by selfbuilt) so it may be a little more on mine. Guess for SR then you need higher modes,would have been nice though for a 10lm or less so it could be tail stood or close up work. One other point is it rolls for fun!!! i have never known a light to roll so good :laughing: 

Nice solid feel,feels great in the hand,if you are on the look out for a floody pockatable(just) light and like oilght!! then its defo worth a look.

Bezel wise you get the flat type fitted and the other spare so can change them by 4 small stainless cap heads . Left that one on as its just different​
2 flooders






​


----------



## AbbyY (Jun 21, 2014)

+1 Ven! :twothumbs

*My emergency Olight briefcase* 





















We can see here SR95S UT, spare 18650, I3S EOS, S10, spare 26650 for R40, R40 Seeker, X6, M22 and SR51.

*And my Olight horde*:











- X6 Marauder
- SR95
- SR95S UT
- SR96
- SR Mini
- SR51
- SR52
- M3X Triton
- R40 Seeker
- M22 Warrior
- M21-X Warrior
- S20 L2
- M18 Striker
- M18 Maverik
- ST25
- S15 Titanium
- S15
- 5xS10 L2 (3xCW and 2xNW)
- M10 Maverik
- 3xI3S EOS (black, red and reddish-orange)


----------



## kj2 (Jun 21, 2014)

AbbyY said:


> +1 Ven! :twothumbs
> 
> *My emergency Olight briefcase*


Wait.. Whuttt!! Where did you buy that case


----------



## SkinnyCow (Jun 21, 2014)

AbbyY said:


> Hello flashaholics!
> 
> I think Olight users deserve their own thread. There are a lot of Olight flashlights covering all type of activities: indoor/outdoor, search&rescue, EDC, tactical, hunting...



Impressive! I only have one Olight and that's my EDC. The M18 Striker.


----------



## AbbyY (Jun 21, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Wait.. Whuttt!! Where did you buy that case



I didn't buy it, I won a contest organized by Olight Romania for the largest Olight collection in my country


----------



## kj2 (Jun 21, 2014)

AbbyY said:


> I didn't buy it, I won a contest organized by Olight Romania for the largest Olight collection in my country


You're one lucky man  -Happen to know how many of those cases, there are in the world?


----------



## AbbyY (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you kj2 
All I know that cases were made for presentation purposes and sold to dealers. I will ask my local dealer if he knows how many of them Olight put on the market. Maybe your dealer in Netherland has one


----------



## kj2 (Jun 22, 2014)

AbbyY said:


> Thank you kj2
> All I know that cases were made for presentation purposes and sold to dealers. I will ask my local dealer if he knows how many of them Olight put on the market. Maybe your dealer in Netherland has one


Would be cool.. No, it would be very cool to have one


----------



## rugercat45 (Jun 23, 2014)

I just joined and wanted you dedicated Olight fans to tell me your opinions of the Olight M 18 Maverick with XM L2 LED? I got it as an "EDC/for everything" light. I was deciding between Olight S10 Baton (better true EDC IMO) Fenix PD32, Fenix TK15, Olight M20, T20. What do you guys think? I'm not loaded with cash, so I had to choose one, and at 500 lumens, it's a retina-roaster! I may add a small light in the future, presently I carry a $10 NEBO NU11J, it was advertised as 50 lumens, wimpy I know, but at $10, you can't beat that deal. Thanks for any help, I have learned a ton already!


----------



## AbbyY (Jun 23, 2014)

rugercat45 :welcome:

If you don't really need a tactical flashlight (forward tailcap switch, momentary on) you can consider Olight S20 Baton. It's relatively compact for one 18650 flashlight and has a very good runtime. It has an output between 550 lumens on max and 0.5 lumens on moonlight.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 24, 2014)

rugercat45 said:


> I just joined and wanted you dedicated Olight fans to tell me your opinions of the Olight M 18 Maverick with XM L2 LED? I got it as an "EDC/for everything" light. I was deciding between Olight S10 Baton (better true EDC IMO) Fenix PD32, Fenix TK15, Olight M20, T20. What do you guys think? I'm not loaded with cash, so I had to choose one, and at 500 lumens, it's a retina-roaster! I may add a small light in the future, presently I carry a $10 NEBO NU11J, it was advertised as 50 lumens, wimpy I know, but at $10, you can't beat that deal. Thanks for any help, I have learned a ton already!



S10 is a option. But you could also look at the S15, S20 or ST25. The other lights you mention are bigger and are more tactical than EDC.


----------



## Ishango (Jun 24, 2014)

If you like the idea of the M18, I also suggest the M10 Maverick. In size it's closer to the S10 (more suitable for daily carry) and has a tail switch and is more like the M18. I like mine a lot.


----------



## zs&tas (Jun 24, 2014)

nice Mini review ven thanks ! 
thats an awesome light case abbyy ! very lucky


----------



## zs&tas (Jun 24, 2014)

I am looking for a olight M20cs anybody help ? thats the crimson one with side switch and three modes.
thanks !


----------



## AbbyY (Jun 25, 2014)

zs&tas said:


> I am looking for a olight M20cs anybody help ? thats the crimson one with side switch and three modes.
> thanks !



My Olight dealer in Romania has it. If you want more details please contact me via PM (I am not sure if it's allowed to post direct link to dealer's web page or email address).

LE: You've made me curious, I think I am going to get one too


----------



## AbbyY (Jun 26, 2014)

So, zs&tas made me to buy M20CS and I don't regret. It's amazing how powerful beam for only 100 lumens.
Package contains the flashlight, spare o-rings, spare rubber cap for side switch button, lanyard, sleeve for CR123A and that nice holster available for M tactical series.


----------



## Romanko (Jul 6, 2014)

I am not sure that this is the correct thread, but here is the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47u6Sgmrwzk where it looks like that they use Olight SR Intimidator in time of war.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 6, 2014)

Romanko said:


> I am not sure that this is the correct thread, but here is the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47u6Sgmrwzk where it looks like that they use Olight SR Intimidator in time of war.



Looks like a SR92.


----------



## zs&tas (Jul 7, 2014)

NICE !!!! 

i emailed the seller but they did not get back to me, my money went else where instead, shame :-(
~PM incoming~


----------



## sbbsga (Jul 8, 2014)

My very first Olight, an SR MiniVN which I got from Vinh. I chose to have one 2900K HCRI emitter right under the switch and leave the two 6500K emitters alone. 

The tints blended really well, I would say that the result is slightly warmer than 5000K but these render colours better. 

I also heated the pronged bezel and the extra screws on my stove to achieve that finish.


----------



## ven (Jul 8, 2014)

Fantastic sbbsga ,loving the bezel too,another great idea If i was to order over i would defo go the same way with the emitter,like a mini Rev Captor


----------



## sbbsga (Jul 8, 2014)

ven said:


> Fantastic sbbsga ,loving the bezel too,another great idea If i was to order over i would defo go the same way with the emitter,like a mini Rev Captor



Yes. Like a mini Captor. 


Sent from mobile device.


----------



## AbbyY (Jul 10, 2014)

Olight made ​​me a nice surprise today!

They sent me a congratulatory message for my Olight flashlights collection and an invitation to visit the company if I ever get in China.

Thank you Olight, you're very kind but most important, your products are some of the best flashlights in the world!

Keep up the good work!

BTW, I've bought today 30 rechargeable accus Olight 18650/3.400mAh


----------



## ven (Jul 10, 2014)

Fantastic AbbyY I think they should fly you out!! your collection deserves it!!


----------



## sbbsga (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow! Congratulations, AbbyY!


Sent from mobile device.


----------



## AbbyY (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you gents 

On the other hand, does anyone know about the next flashlight that Olight is going to launch? I've heard something about R20 Seeker...


----------



## kj2 (Jul 10, 2014)

Cool 
Was invited by Fenix to visit them, a while ago. Wonder if I ever will visit China.


----------



## AbbyY (Jul 10, 2014)

Maybe we'll make a group of flashaholics and go together for a team building in China. It'll be nice visiting some Chinese flashlight factories in Shenzhen


----------



## kj2 (Jul 10, 2014)

AbbyY said:


> Maybe we'll make a group of flashaholics and go together for a team building in China. It'll be nice visiting some Chinese flashlight factories in Shenzhen


Agree


----------



## karmapro (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice collection Abbyy! What is your opinion about new Olight "trend": simply the best? 
I see this on latest models: M18 Striker, R20, SR mini, Sr 52. 

It was a big surprise for me, they do this when all other brands try to make more and more functions; i personal see a trend in flashlights trying to make more a gadget then a useful flashlight.


----------



## AbbyY (Jul 24, 2014)

I've got today the new Olight R20 Seeker rechargeable flashlight and I am already fall in love with it 

It is something between R40 Seeker and M18 Striker, astonishing anodization and a very simple UI. Two modes (600 and 80 lumens + strobo), and the same UI as in M18 Striker (no electronic side switch but a tactical forward switch in tailcap). It uses a custom 18650 Li-ion battery, 2600mAh, which could be charged through micro USB port covered by a ring on flashlight. Sure, we can use any other 18650 but can't recharge it in flashlight.


----------



## AbbyY (Jul 24, 2014)

On the other hand I've found out that Olight will upgrade the M3X Triton!

The same XM-L2 CW, same two modes but 1200 lumens instead 1000 on max and 400 lumens instead 300 on low. At the same time all threads of the new M3X are anodized and UI updated via tailcap switch, more efficiency/runtime etc.


----------



## karmapro (Jul 24, 2014)

@ Abbyy Very nice flashlight! Enjoy it! Indeed very usefully flashlight to keep especially in the car. This new R segment seem to be based on utility, simplicity and good autonomy. I also start to like it more and more ! I was thinking to change my Striker with this R20 !
More info about R20 in this short review:


----------



## AbbyY (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice review karmapro! This light is simply amazing, simply the best. Leonardo da Vinci said Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication. I could say Simplicity is the highest level of art. It seems that Olight goes on the same principle.


----------



## MBentz (Jul 24, 2014)

That R20 looks a lot like a copy of the Foursevens MMR-X.


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 24, 2014)

MBentz said:


> That R20 looks a lot like a copy of the Foursevens MMR-X.




well foursevens has a close relationship with olight. olight actually builds the foursevens lights.

R20 is for non-USA market. simplified. no wall wart included, cigarette plug instead. no bezel options, no switch options. no configurable UI. so it's cheaper

another example is the olight O'Pen, same flashlight as the Preon Penlight


----------



## kj2 (Jul 24, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> well foursevens has a close relationship with olight. olight actually builds the foursevens lights.
> R20 is for non-USA market. simplified. no wall wart included, cigarette plug instead. no bezel options, no switch options. no configurable UI. so it's cheaper
> another example is the olight O'Pen, same flashlight as the Preon Penlight


And yet, I do like to see that on Olight lights too. I know Olight targets EU, Asia and Australia region, and Foursevens is US-targeted.
When both companies are so close, they could use each other ideas and sell those, in different parts of the world. Both companies sell lights, and production is cheaper. win-win?


----------



## AbbyY (Jul 24, 2014)

Connections between both companies are so close that I think they are the almost same company


----------



## kj2 (Jul 24, 2014)

Olight should bring a light, what can compete with the MMU-X3


----------



## Bob Damon (Jul 25, 2014)

ATLANTA and LAS VEGAS, Feb. 1, 2010 /PRNewswire-Asia/ -- 4Sevens, LLC and Olight Technology Co. Limited announced a strategic partnership forming a synergistic east-west bridge in the portable lighting industry. David Chow, the president of 4Sevens, will also chair the board of directors at Olight. "Having worked together for many years already, this partnership is a natural step toward strengthening both our companies," says David. "In the lighting industry, there are followers, and there is a leader. Our combined technology, manufacturing, and marketing resources will propel us to the forefront of the lighting industry."


----------



## dawgfan76 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello all, I'm new and wanted to share my enthusiasm with Olight as well. Just starting out and have a S10 L2 baton, S15 Ti Baton and S20 L2 Baton in my stable. Look forward to learning more.


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 26, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Olight should bring a light, what can compete with the MMU-X3




yep they should shrink the SRmini, replace w/ XP-L, use a 26650, and call it the SR Micro


----------



## kj2 (Jul 26, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> yep they should shrink the SRmini, replace w/ XP-L, use a 26650, and call it the SR Micro



Sounds good. Maybe we could work for Olight


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 14, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> yep they should shrink the SRmini, replace w/ XP-L, use a 26650, and call it the SR Micro



that sounds awsome i want a SRmicro  

i am looking at putting a XP L in one of my olights to see what happens, i think i might choose the M20sX. 

I gave up looking for a reasonably priced M20cs so i have a M20c coming instead, i figure at some point ill mod it and get the modes i want maybe, also missed out on a M20ti :-( couldnt get shipping sorted.


----------



## ven (Oct 14, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> yep they should shrink the SRmini, replace w/ XP-L, use a 26650, and call it the SR Micro




+1 to that 

i would like to see a small mtg2 light too,but maybe that wont happen for a while due to driver required...........


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 14, 2014)

sr52 MTG2 would be ideal i reckon .


----------



## kj2 (Oct 14, 2014)

ven said:


> +1 to that
> 
> i would like to see a small mtg2 light too,but maybe that wont happen for a while due to driver required...........


If it doesn't exist, they should make it


----------



## ven (Oct 14, 2014)

kj2 said:


> If it doesn't exist, they should make it




I like that kj2,thats a great philosophy


----------



## LED User (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm a very highly impressed new member here. 

I 've bought a lot of Olights, and given away as gifts more than I have myself.
My favorite one to gift people has been the T-25. Its a great light for a glove box or door pocket taking up a small amount of room and using a common battery type - the AA.

I have among my other Olights, an Olight I-20 Infinitum that uses 2xCR123's and am looking for a single battery that will fit the flashlight, and can be charged in my XTAR WP2 charger. Any ideas?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 16, 2014)

LED User said:


> I have among my other Olights, an Olight I-20 Infinitum that uses 2xCR123's and am looking for a single battery that will fit the flashlight, and can be charged in my XTAR WP2 charger. Any ideas?


You could try if a 18650 will fit. Otherwise try a 17650/17670.


----------



## SureAddicted (Oct 17, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Olight should bring a light, what can compete with the MMU-X3



I wouldn't like to see Olight wasting time working on a MMU X3 equivalent light, I don't think olight are directly marketing to the tactical crowd. The M22 is a more practical light.
What I would like to see is the SR Mini evolve. I"d like to see it use 4 x 18650s, replace the diffuser with a clear lens. That should bump up the lumen count considerably as well as beam distance.
Maybe experiement with MT G2 emitters, but Olight doesn't need to make a light that competes with every light from every manufacturer. This is how companys fail. They need to be creative.
You need to be a leader, followers don't prosper.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 17, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> I wouldn't like to see Olight wasting time working on a MMU X3 equivalent light, I don't think olight are directly marketing to the tactical crowd. The M22 is a more practical light.
> What I would like to see is the SR Mini evolve. I"d like to see it use 4 x 18650s, replace the diffuser with a clear lens. That should bump up the lumen count considerably as well as beam distance.
> Maybe experiement with MT G2 emitters, but Olight doesn't need to make a light that competes with every light from every manufacturer. This is how companys fail. They need to be creative.
> You need to be a leader, followers don't prosper.



True. But 4sevens and Olight are almost the same company. Only a other name on the light and little bit different specs will create a new light. Doesn't cost that much.
A optional clear optic for a SR Mini would be nice.


----------



## radiopej (Oct 17, 2014)

My M10 has started doing something weird. At first, it wouldn't turn on. Now it takes a few clicks and hitting the mode button to let it start. The tail switch is tightened, so I think it's got to do with the mode switch. Any suggestions? Cheers


----------



## Ishango (Oct 17, 2014)

radiopej said:


> My M10 has started doing something weird. At first, it wouldn't turn on. Now it takes a few clicks and hitting the mode button to let it start. The tail switch is tightened, so I think it's got to do with the mode switch. Any suggestions? Cheers



Mine has started flickering again. I've sent it back to fix it under warranty the last time, but now it shows the same problem again on both new and used batteries. I tried cleaning an re-lubing the threads, but to no avail yet. Also checked the switch assembly which seems fine.


----------



## LED User (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for answering kj2. 
In my case, I have Panasonic NCR18650A, and Tenergy protected 18650 batts. Both makes of my 18650 cells are basically the same dia. as the batt. tube.
A quality single cell type (probably a 16650) that I can charge with my existing XTAR WP2 charger so I won't need to buy another charger? 
I'm trying to apply the K.I.S.S. philosophy. :thumbsup:


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 18, 2014)

LOVE my SR52 and R40! The SR52 is my favorite light of 2014


----------



## Franchute (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi,

Nice collection there, wich of the Olight flaslights is the most powerful focused beam thrower?

I have preference for 18650 batteries operated flashlight.

thx in advance.



AbbyY said:


>


----------



## mick53 (Oct 20, 2014)

Is it 14500 rechargeable flat tops won't work in the S15?

If not, would someone please suggest the optimum rechargeable 14500 button top for this light.

Thanks


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 20, 2014)

mick53 said:


> Is it 14500 rechargeable flat tops won't work in the S15?
> 
> If not, would someone please suggest the optimum rechargeable 14500 button top for this light.
> 
> Thanks



hey, any branded 14500 - i think olight do them now anyway ? nitecore or anyone will have them.

Franchute Olights M3x is a two 18650 thrower or the new sr52 has very slightly more throw on 3 x 18650's. two different formats depends on your carry and prefrences. 

actually the M3x starts off with less throw but holds output longer so after time has passed has slightly more throw than the 52.


----------



## ven (Oct 20, 2014)

Franchute said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice collection there, wich of the Olight flaslights is the most powerful focused beam thrower?
> 
> ...



I cant answer for AbbeY 

But i can suggest the olight sr52vn at 250kcd ish
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?386321-SR52vn-Another-Must-Have-Thrower











all from this







usb charged for ease and eats 3x18650 ,can run on high with no step down





Current bump and de-dome to give the extra focus/throw




:thumbsup:


----------



## doctoradh (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello
am currently waiting for my M3X to arrive, but am unsure as to what batteries to get and whether there are fitting issues with the longer protected 18650s? Has anyone got experience of this, as the UK distributor aren't too clear on this? I am thinking of the PANASONIC NCR18650B, but these are 70mm long so am concerned a pair of these may not fit, or have issues?
thanks
Adam


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 8, 2015)

M22 dedomed and extended, mini search light.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 8, 2015)

zs&tas said:


> M22 dedomed and extended, mini search light.



That looks cool  didn't know that was possible.


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 8, 2015)

The m2x has the same tail threads and they have made an extender for it. I didnt want a laserbeam light but something with more punch so I took the dome off the smaller m22 than buy a m2x. Now I have a super long runtime compact thrower, I am very happy with the results ;-)


----------



## kj2 (Jan 8, 2015)

zs&tas said:


> The m2x has the same tail threads and they have made an extender for it. I didnt want a laserbeam light but something with more punch so I took the dome off the smaller m22 than buy a m2x. Now I have a super long runtime compact thrower, I am very happy with the results ;-)



Do you know what the max voltage is for the M22? Can't find that info..


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 8, 2015)

Selfbuilt tested at 8.4v, somewhere I have seen olight say it takes 8.4 for rcr123's. I am running 2 18650's without issue.


----------



## freeride21a (Jan 8, 2015)

I bought my first Olight a month ago.. the i3s and loved it so much I got one for my fiance and one for my dad. Then I went and got an i1 EOS SS which is quickly becoming my favorite light. Then I picked up and iTp A1 xp-g2 for kicks.

I want a baton next and I really hope that they eventually do an i2s.


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice freeride, they are great little lights, I have carried a i3s for sixth months but lost it over xmas, I am lost without it !
Wouldnt a i2s be the same as your itp a1 ?


----------



## freeride21a (Jan 9, 2015)

zs&tas said:


> Nice freeride, they are great little lights, I have carried a i3s for sixth months but lost it over xmas, I am lost without it !
> Wouldnt a i2s be the same as your itp a1 ?



No, the itp a1 is cr123, almost the same as the i1eos ss. The i2 is/was AA.


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 10, 2015)

Ah ok, I have seen them around if you search.


----------



## radiopej (Jan 11, 2015)

I have 

M10
M18
S10
S15
M20SX
i3S


----------



## bdogps (Jan 11, 2015)

I have the M3X(2014 edition)and the M2X Javelot.

Edit--- I also have six Olight 3400 mAh 18650 batteries. 😁


----------

